# Subscribe to a forum?



## CaliDave (Jul 8, 2005)

I know I can subscribe to get emails on certain threads. but I'd love to get an email anytime someone posts on the sightings board. Is there anyway to do this?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 8, 2005)

If this facility is enabled I think you do it through your User CP


----------



## TTom (Jul 8, 2005)

At the top (right) of the home page for each forum is a link for "Forum Tools".  One of the options in those tools is to subscribe to the forum.  Works very well.

Tom


----------



## Larry (Jul 8, 2005)

TTom said:
			
		

> At the top (right) of the home page for each forum is a link for "Forum Tools".  One of the options in those tools is to subscribe to the forum.  Works very well.
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom I never noticed the options available on Forum tools. Learn something new every day.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 8, 2005)

cool, thanks.. I wish i would have known about that a few days ago

ok, delete this thread.. i dont want others knowing about this.. 

Dave


----------

